# British Sprint Championship from Kirkistown Northern Ireland 3/7/10



## Jono (Jul 4, 2010)

Not that happy with most of them TBH, bit washed out, didnt work well with quite harsh sunlight directly overhead and not much movement, but its all a learning curve again, been near a year since I was doing a motorsport event and played rather 'safe'.  C&C welcomed.

1:Mazda RX8






2:Ford Fiesta





3:Cobra kit





4:Spaceframe Mini





5: Simon McKinley





6:Gauge Mini





some more on Flickr 500MRCI Kirkistown Sprint - a set on Flickr


----------

